

The unreasonable effectiveness of my self-experimentation (2010, Seth Roberts) - pella
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2964443/

======
pella
other interesting paper:

Seth Roberts: "The Growth of Personal Science: Implications for Statistics"
(pdf)

[http://media.sethroberts.net/blog/pdf/2012-09-24-The-
Growth-...](http://media.sethroberts.net/blog/pdf/2012-09-24-The-Growth-of-
Personal-Science-Implications-For-Statistics.pdf)

